# Can A Leopard Gecko Live In A Fish Tank?



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

*Can A Leopard Gecko Live In A Fish Tank?*​ 
Well im thinking of getting 2 leopard geckos for christmas, (i know its like 7 months away but i would like to be prepared, my mum has kept these before and i was really stunned by them...​ 
The tank has a mesh lid with a built in light, its 3ft long, over a foot wide and over a foot tall, it will have sand, 2/3 hides, 3/4 plastic plants, a heat mat, a basking light, black slate for basking, some climbing rocks and logs, calcium bowl, live crix, mealys, fresh water... and so on...​ 
So is all this okay for a leo...​


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can you keep leopard geckos in a fish tank? yep as long as you take the water out.


setup sounds fine although you don't really need the light and mat, just depends on the height. Could be better to just use a mat and a low energy bulb for lighting.


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

cool, thanks hun x


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Might be good to fix some polystyrene tiles to the outside back, sides and base too, help keep the heat in. You wont see them if you put them on after a background etc.


----------

